# Owl House, Wales - August 2015



## TheVampiricSquid (Aug 18, 2015)

Now this one was a somewhat pain in the arse.. spent ages trying to find a way in, and eventually we found it! Celebrations were soon cut short though, as the only door through to the rest of the house was locked - doh!:dunno2: Back outside we went, and began the search again. Soon enough we found a way in, and damn was it worth it! This place had been untouched for years. It was clear the previous resident was a bit of a hoarder, especially with newspapers - almost enough to fill a room! She also had a lot of owl ornaments, hence the name. In case anyone notices - some parts are blurred, was some dead giveaways to the location otherwise!

All credit goes to a fellow explorer for finding this one - was an amazing place

























































Thanks for looking!​


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 18, 2015)

What a find. But this house needs some serious repair work done to it. A lot of dampness, soggy walls apart from that its a nice house. Maybe the relatives have been in to look for insurance policies but decided that there's so much stuff that they don't have room for it. The living room looks like ready for someone coming home.


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Aug 18, 2015)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> What a find. But this house needs some serious repair work done to it. A lot of dampness, soggy walls apart from that its a nice house. Maybe the relatives have been in to look for insurance policies but decided that there's so much stuff that they don't have room for it. The living room looks like ready for someone coming home.



Yeah damp is definitely starting to set in. It's funny you mention that, as we actually found a mobile phone on a table that was switched on - weird!


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2015)

That's alright Jack, (sorry VS, I couldn't resist it) great find, I loved it, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 18, 2015)

TheVampiricSquid said:


> Yeah damp is definitely starting to set in. It's funny you mention that, as we actually found a mobile phone on a table that was switched on - weird!



Wow! That's strange. A case of like ships passing in the night. You nipping out and them coming back in without seeing each other.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 18, 2015)

That's a great set of pics. Nice find!


----------



## Rubex (Aug 18, 2015)

This has got to be one of the best houses with bits and bobs that I have seen so far  and it looks amazing - I could spend hours looking around there! I bet you had a great time, and you got some amazing pictures!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 19, 2015)

Ohh, nice. The piano looks strange.


----------



## welsh_noir (Aug 19, 2015)

nice find! looks great to walk around in there. some realygoodshots


----------



## byker59 (Aug 20, 2015)

Looks just like some one popped out to the shops and forgot to return !


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 20, 2015)

This is so nice and you got some seriously great shots.


----------



## urban-dorset (Aug 21, 2015)

Very nice. Great pics.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 21, 2015)

dauntless486 said:


> Ohh, nice. The piano looks strange.



Nothing strange about this rather nice baby grand - from a well known English maker, judging by the legs.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 21, 2015)

TheVampiricSquid said:


> Yeah damp is definitely starting to set in. It's funny you mention that, as we actually found a mobile phone on a table that was switched on - weird!



Your very informative photographs clearly show that this place has had recent visitors - but the 'mess' seen, is of the type produced by relatives/friends searching and not your local vandal/yob. Given that certain commercial items would seem to indicate an occupancy after the clearly obvious 2000, this property must have been in dire need of structural maintenance for many years. Nice report - I always like looking 'into' photographs that contain masses of details/objects, allows one to get a pretty good insight into lifestyle of the last occupier/s. This would have been an expensive property in its day, the internal fittings and wood/plaster work are first rate.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice one!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## skankypants (Aug 24, 2015)

Stunning!.....


----------



## Dugie (Aug 27, 2015)

Awesome set Jack. Hope your well mate.

Dugie


----------

